# Salamanders Chapter Comanders



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Chapter Master Tu'Shan in power armour

















Chief Librarian Vel'Cona in Terminator armour









Master of Sanctity Coltarius in Terminator armour










C+C welcome and appreciated


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome! The green is a bit bright for me, but i wish my sallies looked that vibrant 

The cloak is really excellent, is it just painted on?


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Salamanders have pitch black skin, like the color of soot, and solid red eyes. Just an fyi!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

@varakir - yep, the scales are painted on, not to difficult to do, just a little time consuming.

@truth bearer - aye, i know about the silly coal black skin and red eyes thing but i don't like that fluff aspect plus i think that the mini looks unfinished


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

I don't know how i missed this. those are badass and that cloak is off the chain. wish i could that and it looked that good.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks man, appreciate it k:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice work on the cloak man... that freehand is ace!


----------



## Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow man, loving these minis! The control is excellent, and i actually thought those scales were part of the model, great freehand! I would just make the criticism that the green is a tad flat, some rotting flesh (or the like) highlights could really make it stand out. Oh and good bases, I reckon if you have quality bases like those it makes e look ten times better than any badly based model.

Awesomeness, +rep for you my friend!


----------



## Concept X (Sep 26, 2009)

They look great, really like the scales on the cloak, nice work.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Any chance you have some pics of the rest of your sallies jams?


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

nice freehand on the cloak +rep


----------

